# Business Name



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Mar 10, 2014)

I have been making soap for over a year now and I have decided to start selling at my local farmers market. What do you think of the name Sweet Sixteen for my business? Thank you!


----------



## Happysoap (Mar 10, 2014)

isn't sweet sixteen a teen magazine?


----------



## elmtree (Mar 10, 2014)

GriffinRidgeFarm said:


> I have been making soap for over a year now and I have decided to start selling at my local farmers market. What do you think of the name Sweet Sixteen for my business? Thank you!




I'll be honest, it sounds kinda like a kids thing or a party. If you are gonna sell soaps and the like, I would have a name that sounds like you sell bath and body products and one that invokes quality.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 10, 2014)

I agree that it sounds like a teens party.  You need a name that reflect you and what you want your business to say about you.


----------



## neeners (Mar 10, 2014)

agree with all above.  sweet sixteen sounds too teeny boppy - I evoke visions of glitter, pink, tiaras, feathers, candy smells, and teen heartthrob posters plastered on walls.....


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sounds like a good name for a soap line you can market to teens & teens. What about the name you're using here, Griffin Ridge Farms Soaps, GRF Toiletries, etc?


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you for your input  Thinking about it now and ya'll are right, that doesn't sound like a bath and body business name. I'll have to think of something else.

I thought that Griffin Ridge Farm might not be a great name for a B&B business, but it is the name of my dairy goat farm, so I might use that


----------



## Dennis (Mar 10, 2014)

GriffinRidgeFarm said:


> I thought that Griffin Ridge Farm might not be a great name for a B&B business, but it is the name of my dairy goat farm, so I might use that



I think it gives it the natural down home appeal so many like to see.  I like it.  Sweet Sixteen reminds me of bad reality tv.  Is there good reality tv?  Don't think so.


----------



## kikajess (Mar 10, 2014)

I agree with others that "Griffin Ridge" would be perfect as your business name. You could do something like Griffin Ridge Soapier, Griffin Ridge Suds, Griffin Ridge Bath & Body, etc. Good luck!

And you even have a built-in symbol to use, the griffin!








Dennis said:


> I think it gives it the natural down home appeal so many like to see.  I like it.  Sweet Sixteen reminds me of bad reality tv.  Is there good reality tv?  Don't think so.


I do! :-D My favorite shows are reality tv: Project Runway and King of the Nerds. The best! My bf would throw Top Chef in there, too.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 10, 2014)

I like Griffin Ridge Farm as well.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 11, 2014)

Who are your targets?  What is your brand feel?  

If your targets are teens and your brand is teeny-bopper style, then it is IDEAL 

Base your name on what you are looking to sell - playing on the farm theme?  Using farm products in the soaps?  There is the clue right there.  If your soaps are all glitter and so on, then the farm route might not be the best.

Who do you imagine using your soaps?  Who are they?  What would appeal to them?


----------



## soapballs (Mar 11, 2014)

I like the Griffin Ridge Farm name too and hey perhaps you can just add a  line that would be appealing to the teen age market and call that sub-category "Sweet Sixteen"...shoot have your cake and eat it too!  I think the Sweet Sixteen could work as the business name if your soaps were indeed marketed to the teen age mainly...what made you think of the name?  There must be some logic to it...The Griffin Ridge Farm sounds homemade, warm and inviting and like a good quality item...funny how a few words make you make a decision on soap alone huh?! I would not take you seriously or feel you were marketing to my soaps I would buy with the other name though as the rest said too...although if I had a teen daughter maybe I would be interested to check it out for her but then still so it sounds unprofessional unless again there was some link to it local that meant something to the wording etc. I keep thinking of 80's movies too and The Breakfast Club and well of course Sweet Sixteen...no connections to soap in them that I can make a tie to though


----------



## neeners (Mar 11, 2014)

I personally like Griffin Ridge Farm/Suds/Soaps, etc.  to me, it feels like the soaps will be hand made with love (and I'm guessing goats milk too!).  

 I agree, you can do a Sweet Sixteen line as a sub brand (Sweet Sixteen by Griffin Ridge Farm).  Goats milk soap with glitter and girlie scents...


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Mar 11, 2014)

I use my farm name for bath & body products as well. I think it helps folks blend bath & body products with produce, poultry and other farm items we sell.


----------



## soapylondon (Mar 15, 2014)

You are lucky, You had the perfect name right there in your doorstep. Good luck


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank you so much for your input! I thought I might need something more girly than a farm name to sell soaps. But thinking about it and I really do like Griffin Ridge Farm


----------



## EvilTOJ (Mar 20, 2014)

GriffinRidgeFarm said:


> Thank you for your input  Thinking about it now and ya'll are right, that doesn't sound like a bath and body business name. I'll have to think of something else.
> 
> I thought that Griffin Ridge Farm might not be a great name for a B&B business, but it is the name of my dairy goat farm, so I might use that



If anything it makes me think of pure, handcrafted soaps made the old fashioned way. If you make any soaps with goat milk from right off your farm that'd work even better.


----------



## Spicey477 (Mar 21, 2014)

My nephew's name is Griffin,  and he is a huge farm lover, so when you get that soap business up and going i'm gonna need a tshirt for him that says Griffin Ridge Farm Soaps!


----------



## Susie (Apr 23, 2014)

I would think Griffin Ridge Farm Products.  Then you can obviously have many products under one umbrella name.


----------



## Farm2Shower (Apr 23, 2014)

At one time, I was seriously contemplating having my soap company named Milkman Soaps. It seemed to fit, being that we only use goats milk. Also it has some old fashioned flair to it, as most everyone remembers the milkman. After long thought though, it seemed a bit risk ay. Being that jokes are abundant about the milkman, I went a different direction. Anyhow, sorry for rambling. I like the names you have mentioned. Good luck in choosing.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 23, 2014)

I think Griffin Ridge Farm sounds both homey and classy. And I love the idea of the griffon as a logo. You've got it all, right there!


----------

